
Coronavirus: Some Clinical Trial Data - hprotagonist
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/03/19/coronavirus-some-clinical-trial-data
======
refurb
If anyone is look for a good analysis of the data coming out, definitely
follow Derek's blog. He does a great job simplifying the data and has a strong
scientific bent, if evidence is weak, he'll say so.

